# Merci d'indiquer ici vos mensurations



## rezba (4 Juillet 2005)

Ami(e)s du bar et de forums libres,

Une nouvelle révolution est en cours, qui se terminera, comme les autres, dans un bain de sang, puisque se baigner dans l'hémoglobine a constitué de tous temps l'occupation principale de ceux qui qui veulent monter sur les trônes occupés.

Ainsi, à chaque épisode tragique, les serviteurs dont j'ai la lourde charge sont en devoir d'offrir à chacun une sépulture digne de ce nom.

Or, peu de guerriers connus trouvent la mort dans ces agapes, tandis que les corps exsangues des anonymes sont toujours légion à pourrir sur le champ de bataille.

En prévision de cette issue tragique et néanmoins programmée, je souhaiterais, pour une meilleure qualité de service, que chaque membre de cette soldatesque dépenaillée mais cependant attachante veuille bien inscrire ici :

- les rites auxquels il souhaite que sa dépouille soit soumise ;

- l'autorisation ou non de léguer sa dépouille à la médecine, ou son numéro d'enregistrement au registre des donneurs d'organes de son pays ;

- ses mensurations exactes, au cas où le futur défunt souhaite se faire dévorer par les vers dans une caisse de bois adaptée à ses dimensions.


Bien à vous,

rezba


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ami(e)s du bar et de forums libres,
> 
> Une nouvelle révolution est en cours, qui se terminera, comme les autres, dans un bain de sang... au cas où le futur défunt souhaite se faire dévorer par les vers dans une caisse de bois adaptée à ses dimensions.
> 
> ...


Monsieur le croque-mort mourez le premier !
 
Pub pour les P.F.G. ???  (pas PSG )
 :modo:


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pub pour les P.F.G. ???  (pas PSG )
> :modo:


Pub ? Que nenni, le service est compris. Mais les souscripteurs d'un pack ont droit à un show érotique en amuse-bouche de la cérémonie.



> Monsieur le croque-mort mourez le premier !



Je ne suis pas croque-mort. Je mange à peine les croque-monsieur.
Mais l'avenir du possible est toujours probable. Aussi, pour ce qui me concerne :

1. Je souhaite être incinéré et qu'un hommage funéraire me soit rendu par un proche qui parle pas trop mal de la bouche, sans autre fioriture.

2. Avant l'étape 1, tous les bons morceaux restants pourront être consommés à d'autres fins.

3. 178 cm, 65 ko, pointure 42,6


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

1,90 m, 72 Kilos, Pointure 46, 20 cm.


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 3. 178 cm, *65 ko*, pointure 42,6


 

Tout petit ça non ?


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> 1,90 m, 72 Kilos, Pointure 46, _*20 cm*_.



L'érection post-moterm ne dure que quelques instants, désolé de te décevoir.

Sinon, crucifiction, incinération, écartèlement ?


----------



## Malow (4 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 2. Avant l'étape 1, tous les bons morceaux restants pourront être consommés à d'autres fins.



Comme dans "j'aimerais pas crever un dimanche" ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tout petit ça non ?



Ça c'est quand il est compressé !


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tout petit ça non ?



Un cache de vieux modèle. Comme un Atari kitté !


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

1- Incinération (après décès uniquement)
2- Je vous déconseille mes yeux, mes poumons, mon foie, mes reins. Pour le reste... ça peut servir, y'a de quoi faire...
3- 174, 67, 41.5, [Charte]


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

192-76-44,5-[charte]






(ce fil s'approche à l'abstraction pure non ? )


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 192-76-44,5-[charte]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Total...

On dirait presque une adresse IP 

192.76.44.5

Incroyable....


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

13-13-13


----------



## chagregel (4 Juillet 2005)

184 cm -65 Kg -T43 -8 litres


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

179.74.44.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :rateau::casse:


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

176-68-42

pareil pour l'autre jambe


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Juillet 2005)

En ce qui me concerne,

1- je souhaite finir privé d'oxygéne... 






2- après mon trépas, que mon corps débité en rondelles soit utilisé sous forme de masque (logique non ?)  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> pointure 42,6



Il a le pied chatouilleux, Rezba !


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> 2- après mon trépas, que mon corps débité en rondelles soit utilisé sous forme de masque (logique non ?) :rateau:


Logique, mais il va falloir que je coupe des rondelles à d'autres avant de pouvoir t'en couper une, dit la machine  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

je ne compte pas poster mes mesurations pour le simple fait
que j'ai decidé que le role de jeanne d'arc est trop peu pour moi


----------



## valoriel (4 Juillet 2005)

Torturé et immolé vif, c'est possible?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

moi j'dis rien car chuis du coté des gagnants !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi j'dis rien car chuis du coté des gagnants !




*On a bien compris*
ton double jeu


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi j'dis rien car chuis du coté des gagnants !





c'est sur que comme ça tu gagnes à tout les coups


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas... que personne n'essaie de se fabriquer une descente de lit avec ma fourrure quand je serais mort    pasque là, hein !!!:hein: :hein: 
(181-70-43)


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

Si personne a tord, tout le monde a raison.(enfin je crois....)


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Si personne a tord, tout le monde a raison.(enfin je crois....)


Je dirais plutôt : y a ceux qui ont raison et le nioubes.


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

je passe.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

....monsieur le croque mort....une incineration, c'est possible....?


----------



## dool (4 Juillet 2005)

note en passant : y'a que des hommes élégamment foutu ici :rose: :love:


----------



## Malow (4 Juillet 2005)

C'est le Marché St Quentin ici!!!! Y plus qu'a choisir


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

178.68.42


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

Quote.::. un incineration, c'est pas possible....?
UNE  incineration peut-être  ?


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2005)

0,3mm  ;  0,000 001kg  ;  0,000 27L
 

Et surtout qu'on me foute la paix !

Pas de référendum !

Pas de Tour de France !

Pas de Roule en Carrosse !

Pas de Vainbedon !

Pas de 15 juillet !

Pas de braillards ni de braillasses agités sur scène !

Pas de sportifs professionnels décorés !

Pas de journalistes lisses qu'ont rien à dire !

Pas de JT, j'éteins !

Pas de dolmen !

Pas de schlapettes amidonnées !

Pas de PC

...

Pas de rien !


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

o Malow mon petit lapin des bois, tu sais je suis encore un peu petit mais quand je serais grand tu n'auras plus le choix.


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2005)

1.81m, 76 kg, 8.5 [je mesure mon pied en unité anglaise, la seule qui me convienne] [quelle charte ??]

Apparemment l'amateur de Mac est mince ...
On voit que je n'ai un Mac que depuis un an ...


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2005)

J'oubliais : j'opte pour la crémation.
Au préalable, on peut prélever ce que l'on jugera digne d'intérêt ...


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

y triche lui.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Quote.::. un incineration, c'est pas possible....?
> UNE  incineration peut-être  ?




QRZ et QTH pour toi la station ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

on recapitule .....pour le croc -mort et les femmes celibataires   


- rezba 178 cm, 65 ko, pointure 42,6
- cor 1,90 m, 72 Kilos, Pointure 46, 
- teo 174, 67, 41.5
- grug 192-76-44,5
- chagregel 184 cm -65 Kg -T43
- le-magi61 179.74.44
- yvos 176-68-42
-  Hobbes Ze Tiger 181-70-43
- fab'fab 178.68.42
- bompi 1.81m, 76 kg, 8.5 (42.5 en france  )


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> QRZ et QTH pour toi la station ?


 QRN sur Bretzelburg ?


----------



## sofiping (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt : y a ceux qui ont raison et le nioubes.



y'a aussi ceux qui ont raison des nioubes:mouais:


----------



## Nexka (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on recapitule .....pour le croc -mort et les femmes celibataires
> 
> 
> - rezba 178 cm, 65 ko, pointure 42,6
> ...




  

Ouaip et d'ailleur si vous pouviez aussi écrire à coté de vos mensurations si vous êtes des hommes célibataire ou pas, ça pourait être sympa  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip et d'ailleur si vous pouviez aussi écrire à coté de vos mensurations si vous êtes des hommes célibataire ou pas, ça pourait être sympa  :love:








    mais tais - toi bon sang
ils vont encore demander les notres


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> QRN sur Bretzelburg ?




Si seulement il pouvait en manger plus de bretzel ... Ca ne changerait pas les mensurations, mais avancerait grandement l'heure des funérailles 
Je crois que l'on tient la première victime de la révolution ! Stook a recruté de la chair à canon


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ! Stook a recruté de la chair à canon



qui que je dois mettre dans le canon, qui.....


----------



## Nexka (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais tais - toi bon sang
> ils vont encore demander les notres



   

On peut légèrement modifier la véritée   (légèrement  )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> qui que je dois mettre dans le canon, qui.....




Personne : c'est moi qu'ait le gros calibre


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais tais - toi bon sang
> ils vont encore demander les notres


  à ce propos...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Personne : c'est moi qu'ait le gros calibre



je peux crier feu, dit, steuplé....


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip et d'ailleur si vous pouviez aussi écrire à coté de vos mensurations si vous êtes des hommes célibataire ou pas, ça pourait être sympa  :love:


Euh...   :mouais: 

*Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça t'intéresse  *

_Et puis il y a déjà un fil pour ça  _


----------



## Nexka (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...   :mouais:
> 
> *Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça t'intéresse  *
> 
> _Et puis il y a déjà un fil pour ça  _



:rose: :rose: 

Mais c'est pas pour moi mon doudouné :rose: :love: 

C'est pour mes copines  Je me rend utile, je fais que aider :rose:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Juillet 2005)

167 cm, 54kg, 39 (a ce jour)
Je souhaite donner mes organes, s'ils survivent, puis ensuite, mon corps à la science en enfin, que l'on brule mes restes.
Comme musique pour tout ça je voudrais bien le générique de Casimir.
Merci.


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Talchan (4 Juillet 2005)

164cm, 50 kg (environ) 39
pour le reste quelques pensées amicales s'il y en a encore  la fosse commune pour être avec tout le monde et n'emmerder personne


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> mon doudouné :rose: :love:








_Elle me fera craquer... _ :rose:


----------



## Nexka (4 Juillet 2005)

169cm 55kg 38 

J'aimerais qu'on me prenne tout ce qui peut être utile aux autres.
Avant je voulais qu'on me brule, mais à ce qui parrait c'est trés dur pour les proches de rester la pendant le temps de l'incinération.... :affraid: Alors qu'on fasse le plus simple. Puis si on pouvait m'embomer et m'exposer dans un cercueil de verre comme Lennine ça serait cool :love: Non je plaisante


----------



## Nexka (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Elle me fera craquer... _ :rose:



Moi aussi je sais le faire


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2005)

1 m 73, 62 kg (foutu balance ) 42 a 43 (ça dépend si c'est nike ou adidas :rateau: ) et le reste ne tiens pas dans l'écran  pour nexka : célibataire :rateau: et puis je suis un utilisateur protégé


----------



## Sloughi (4 Juillet 2005)

1m75 -80kg-42


----------



## Malow (4 Juillet 2005)

1m60, naine, 45kg, 36, j'adore mes pieds....qu'on prenne tous mes organes, sauf mon coeur :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

On te met dans la poche Malow ?


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

1m20,34kg: petit mais nerveux, fétichiste du pied mais timide.


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> 1m60, naine


 :mouais:


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2005)

178-78-42,6-[2/3 C] 
COMPRENNE QUI VOUDRA OU QUI POURRA
Prenez ce que vous voulez tout est bon  
Je veux bien une boît vide pour remplir le cimetière et en plus c'est moins lourd pour les porteurs .


----------



## Malow (4 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On te met dans la poche Malow ?



ici, ce sera dans une boite


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ici, ce sera dans une boite





Vi , je comprends mieux


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> 0,3mm  ;  0,000 001kg  ;  0,000 27L
> 
> 
> Et surtout qu'on me foute la paix !
> ...



Je ne peux que te conseiller les "fabulous trobadors" : "Pas de ci"


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip et d'ailleur si vous pouviez aussi écrire à coté de vos mensurations si vous êtes des hommes célibataire ou pas, ça pourait être sympa  :love:



Si tu y tiens   
1,70m ; 64 ; 42 ; marié


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ..si vous êtes des hommes célibataire ou pas, ça pourait être sympa  :love:


Il y a déjà une BDD en cours pour cela  
Profite, c'est l'été :rateau:


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On te met dans la poche Malow ?


Rêve pas trop, tu vas te faire du mal


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Personne : c'est moi qu'ait le gros calibre


Tout n'est qu'illusion dans la vie


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2005)

Mensurations parfaites de la tête aux pieds (que j'ai vraiment jolis d'ailleurs)
P'tain qu'est-ce que je suis beau!    

 :love:


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

Mouarfff...


			
				Petite Annonce a dit:
			
		

> Echange organes contre gratuité d'incinération.
> Marre d'engraisser les pompes funèbres et raz-le-bol d'emmerder les héritiers avec des frais inutiles.
> nb : excellent engrais pour les plantes vertes du funérarium.


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, cela me fait penser à cette Mama corse qui a fait incinérer son mari, a mis les cendres dans un sablier et une fois rentrée chez elle, a retourné le sablier en mettant des ½ufs à cuire en disant : "Dominique, pour la première fois de ta vie, tu vas travailler"


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

1m76 / 68kg / 42

signe particulier : J'ai la bite comme un nouveau-né....   50cm, 3kg...


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 1m76 / 68kg / 42
> 
> signe particulier : J'ai la bite comme un nouveau-né....   50cm, 3kg...


Et tu n'aimes pas la charte


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juillet 2005)

1) A ma mort je souhaite une cérémonie de résurrection   
2) je lègue mon foie au bar d'à côté, je suis sûr qu'il arrivera à en tirer quelque chose  :rateau: 
3) 175,70,41


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu n'aimes pas la charte



Oups pardon jeune étudiant...

J'ai le *zizi* comme un nouveau-né..... 50cm... 3kg....

 (c'est sur c'est moins drôle, mais c'est dans la charte)


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 1m76 / 68kg / 42
> 
> signe particulier : J'ai la bite comme un nouveau-né....   50cm, 3kg...


 le problème  c'est pour le langer


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le problème  c'est pour le langer



les femmes adooooÔÔôoooorent les enfants....


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> les femmes adooooÔÔôoooorent les enfants....


Les pédiatres aussi


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Les pédiatres aussi



L'idéal serait une femme pédiatre...:love::love:


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal serait une femme pédiatre...:love::love:









OHOHOHOH!!!!!!


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal serait une femme pédiatre...:love::love:


Rien ne vaut les grands-mères !


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juillet 2005)

se


			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut les grands-mères !


Ou les nounous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2005)

*Bon, allez, après tout*
je me prète au jeu


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

Après que mon décès aura été dûment constaté, j'autorise tous prélèvements d'organes pouvant être utiles ou jugés tels sur mon cadavre.

Au sujet de mes obsèques, je n'ai pas d'exigence particulière. Une courte messe pourra être célébrée à l'église Saint-Pierre ou, à défaut, on pourra se réunir pour une prière commune. Je demande seulement qu'il y ait de la musique et, dans ce cas, au moins une composition de Jean-Sébastien Bach (par exemple le »Aus Liebe will mein Heiland sterben« de la _Passion selon saint Matthieu_). Au terme de la cérémonie, je souhaite que les participants se retrouvent autour d'une collation.

En ce qui concerne ma dépouille, je souhaite qu'elle soit incinérée. Une plaque de marbre gris, sur laquelle seront indiqués, en caractères ordinaires, mon nom, l'année de ma naissance et celle de mon décès, sera déposée sur la tombe de mes parents ou, s'il advenait que je meure avant eux, sur celle de mes grands-parents paternels dans le cimetière communal. Mes cendres seront dispersées pour une partie au pied d'un des platanes de mon jardin, pour l'autre partie au bord du ruisseau qui cours dans la propriété de mes oncles à Licq-Atherey. Il n'y aura pas de fleurs. En revanche, ceux qui le souhaitent pourront faire un don à une association de lutte contre le SIDA et/ou venant en aide aux malades atteints de cette maladie.


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2005)

Un pas vient d'être franchi. Soyons sérieux.

Mes mensurations données précédemment ont été minimisées.
Par pure vantardise, je l'avoue.
Multipliez-les par dix au moins...

Je désire être incinéré à petit feu
très très lentement
sur la flamme olympique
au milieu de la place de l'Hôtel de Ville et des "vivats" d'une foule en délire.

Enfin que les participants à cette cérémonie grandiose
se jettent tous à la Seine, un boulet de 20kg attaché
autour du cou par un chaîne en bronze avec une patine antique.

Une médaille du même bronze commémorative de l'événement
sera frappée à la Monnaie de Paris et vendue dans tous
les supremarchés au profit des profiteurs.

Fait ce jour en présence de personne.


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, allez, après tout*
> je me prète au jeu


  C'est tes mensurations ou bien c'est là dedans que tu veux te faire enterrer?  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (5 Juillet 2005)

J'aimerais que mon corps ne soit pas trouvé, qu'il n'y ait aucune cérémonie, ni mon nom écrit nulle part.
Comme si je n'avais jamais existé, pour coller au plus près de la vérité.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est tes mensurations ou bien c'est là dedans que tu veux te faire enterrer?
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



*J'ai des fesses*
bien galbées n'est-ce pas ?

 :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

1 m 64, 50 kg, du 38-39 pour le pied droit.

Je n'ai pas de demandes particulières, si ce n'est également de m'incinérer et de disperser mes cendres  au dessus de l'océan, je suis née de la poussière, je retournerai à la poussière 

pas de boite, pas de caveau, pas de plaque, juste le vent qui me portera et l'océan qui me chavirera :love:

mais je prends pas partie à votre guerre, je préfère fêter la paix :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas croque-mort. Je mange à peine les croque-monsieur.
> Mais l'avenir du possible est toujours probable. Aussi, pour ce qui me concerne :
> 
> 1. Je souhaite être incinéré et qu'un hommage funéraire me soit rendu par un proche qui parle pas trop mal de la bouche, sans autre fioriture.



1. pareil. tu pourrais en être :love: , tu es de ceux qui parle le mieux parmi...  et je suis comme Gribouille : "de passage" 

2. rasez-moi  et puis donnez mes organes qui n'auront pas été affecté par mon futur cancer (nota : comme j'ai déjà eu un cancer de la peau, si ça va vite, peu d'organes internes seront touchés !  )

3. 1,69m (elle aussi, tout va bien), 70Ko , pointure 41,5, 140 de QI :affraid: dixit l'armée (qui ferait bien de se taire)


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> au moins une composition de Jean-Sébastien Bach (par exemple le »Aus Liebe will mein Heiland sterben« de la _Passion selon saint Matthieu_



_il nous reste au moins une passion en commun..._ 

_perso, je vais à la facilité "Blute nur, du liebes Herz" des fameux enregistrements de Gustav et compère ou "Erbarme dich, mein Gott" par le troublant James_


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ami(e)s du bar et de forums libres,
> 
> Une nouvelle révolution est en cours, qui se terminera, comme les autres, dans un bain de sang, puisque se baigner dans l'hémoglobine a constitué de tous temps l'occupation principale de ceux qui qui veulent monter sur les trônes occupés.
> 
> ...



c'est clair, non?.....
viendez faire la revolution....collabo...

ça sert a rien de donner ces mensurations si vous vous battez pas.....  

on se croierait sur Meetic....


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2005)

Lui aussi, mais ne lui dite pas qu'il est enduit d'erreur


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair, non?.....
> viendez faire la revolution....collabo...
> ça sert a rien de donner ces mensurations si vous vous battez pas.....






*Qu'ils se battent ou pas*
tes amis révolutionnaires du  ont coché l'option "caisse en sapin", normal qu'ils donnent leurs mensurations...


----------



## juju palavas (6 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'ils se battent ou pas*
> tes amis révolutionnaires du  ont coché l'option "caisse en sapin", normal qu'ils donnent leurs mensurations...


 mon maître gourou tu es a la bière, ou au petit dej.


----------



## joanes (6 Juillet 2005)

Pour si au cas....

176.67.41,5


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2005)

au fait on peut pas mettre plusieuirs nioubes dans la même boite ? genre ont-il déjà une âme, une conscience ?


----------



## madlen (6 Juillet 2005)

185cm, 78kg, taille 42


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> au fait on peut pas mettre plusieuirs nioubes dans la même boite ? genre ont-il déjà une âme, une conscience ?




Une âme, les nioubes? T'es pas fou malheureux?


----------



## TranXarnoss (6 Juillet 2005)

En tant que Nioube, je peux témoigner :
Je n'ai pas d'âme,
mais j'ai une conscience. Je le sais, elle est parfois altérée.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai des fesses*
> bien galbées n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> :rateau:



je dirais plutôt que c'est ce qui arrive quand on a trop souvent la tête dans le fût...    :rateau:


----------

